# Mini Donks and Goats



## Bumpa (Feb 12, 2019)

Anyone have experience with mixing goats and mini donkeys?  Or opinions?


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Feb 12, 2019)

My neighbor has mini donkeys and nigerian  dwarfs....everyone is fine so far, the jenny is pregnant and due in April so that may be a issue......the donkeys haven't  been there long but settled in great and share housing with the pregnant goats.
After listening to the alerting of the donkeys, i would chose one ove having a LGD, For me the donkey would be less work.l


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Feb 13, 2019)

I had a young intact jack that tried with all his might to catch/kill my goats.  He picked up one by the nape of the neck and flung her about 8 feet across the pasture.  He lost his 'manhood' the next day...didn't help much and within two weeks he had a new home.  Just my experience... I know others have had better luck than that.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Feb 13, 2019)

frustratedearthmother said:


> I had a young intact jack that tried with all his might to catch/kill my goats.  He picked up one by the nape of the neck and flung her about 8 feet across the pasture.  He lost his 'manhood' the next day...didn't help much and within two weeks he had a new home.  Just my experience... I know others have had better luck than that.



I probably would of taken his manhood off myself seeing him do that !  I DO NOT tolerate  animals not getting along.... you were very kind to him, much kinder than i would of been


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Feb 13, 2019)

Well...... I didn't tell you what happened in the 24 hours between him tossing my Permanent Grand Champion doe across the field and the time the vet got there the next day to cut him, LOL!!


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Feb 13, 2019)

frustratedearthmother said:


> Well...... I didn't tell you what happened in the 24 hours between him tossing my Permanent Grand Champion doe across the field and the time the vet got there the next day to cut him, LOL!!



You can pm me to share ....i can imagine what I would do...just don't  know if you are as evil as I am


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Feb 13, 2019)

I'll just say that any rodeo cowboy would have been proud of me because when he ran past me I bull-dogged him to the ground and sat on him.   Thank goodness he was only a yearling mini...lol.  He spent the night in solitary confinement and was cut the next morning.  When he didn't want to come out of the anesthesia - I almost told the vet not to give him the reversal medication....


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Feb 13, 2019)

frustratedearthmother said:


> I'll just say that any rodeo cowboy would have been proud of me because when he ran past me I bull-dogged him to the ground and sat on him.   Thank goodness he was only a yearling mini...lol.  He spent the night in solitary confinement and was cut the next morning.  When he didn't want to come out of the anesthesia - I almost told the vet not to give him the reversal medication....



YOU ARE MY HERO !!!


----------



## Bunnylady (Feb 13, 2019)

When I got my mini mule, she spent the first week terrorizing my goats. I actually had to fish one of the goats out of the duck pond twice the first day, because she tried to cut across trying to escape and got stuck in the mud (and you know how goats feel about water!). Once Betsy had instilled the "rule of mule" firmly in their pointy little heads, she eased off on them, but one glare from her could make even my bully-boy wether stop in his tracks and go find something else to do. While I found her tactics a bit brutal, I had to admire her results; I couldn't count the number of bruises I had accumulated over the years from them body-checking me when they got jostling over food. None of them would have dared to butt me, but they would knock me around or knock other goats into me without a thought. Watching Betsy, who was actually shorter than some of them, cruise through the barnyard with goats taking care not to be within 4 feet of her, filled me with admiration. I often wished that I could use her as a body guard at meal times, but of course she'd have hogged the food for herself, and my little brown pumpkin is fat enough already.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Feb 13, 2019)

Bunnylady said:


> When I got my mini mule, she spent the first week terrorizing my goats. I actually had to fish one of the goats out of the duck pond twice the first day, because she tried to cut across trying to escape and got stuck in the mud (and you know how goats feel about water!). Once Betsy had instilled the "rule of mule" firmly in their pointy little heads, she eased off on them, but one glare from her could make even my bully-boy wether stop in his tracks and go find something else to do. While I found her tactics a bit brutal, I had to admire her results; I couldn't count the number of bruises I had accumulated over the years from them body-checking me when they got jostling over food. None of them would have dared to butt me, but they would knock me around or knock other goats into me without a thought. Watching Betsy, who was actually shorter than some of them, cruise through the barnyard with goats taking care not to be within 4 feet of her, filled me with admiration. I often wished that I could use her as a body guard at meal times, but of course she'd have hogged the food for herself, and my little brown pumpkin is fat enough already.


that was priceless


----------



## Bumpa (Feb 20, 2019)

Well, the danger has passed.  We did not take in a friends goat after all.  It has a good home , kids just dont want to care for it anymore.  We will stick with our three mini donkeys for now!


----------



## Amelie the Bee Keeper (Feb 24, 2019)

frustratedearthmother said:


> He lost his 'manhood' the next day...didn't help much and within two weeks he had a new home.


It can take weeks for the hormones to =leave the body. It is never an instant result.


----------



## Mini Horses (Feb 24, 2019)

Like all animals,  donkeys have their own personality.  This is within the generalization and within individuals.   I have raised both mini donkeys and goats. 

Some donkeys are good herd protectors, some don't even care, others are in between.    I did have some goats & donkeys run together very well.  Others, not so.   ALWAYS intro the donkey into the goats, not other way around.   The "tendancy" is for the donkey to protect.  They associate dogs & cats as if fox & bobcat, most often.   So, attack is on.

Had one jennet who ran with HER goats and when one baby from another field crept in, she killed it!   Was perfectly fine with those born in the field to HER goats.  Get the picture?    Others would tolerate any goat, cow, horse, duck, etc.   But no fox EVER made it out of her field if she saw it.  Also, rabbits.  LOL

Goat people who use donkeys that are protective generally will NOT put the buck into a field of does with the donkey.  Can be instant death --by donkey or  a bullet to put it out of misery. 

They sure are great animals though.  Loved mine.  They brayed as I came out each morning -- "hello!"   My jack used to pick up his feed tub  and toss it over the fence to me at feed time.  


You know,  way back before all the digital stuff  - race tracks always kept a donkey in the barns of horses to alert them to intruders -- human or otherwise.


----------



## Bumpa (Feb 24, 2019)

Ya my donks always let me know when it's dinner time if I am late!


----------

